# Herf! Herf! Herf!



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Went to my first official cigarlive.com herf today and despite meeting some of the guys prior to joining the board, it was great to herf with them as a member of the best cigar forum in the world cigarlive.com

Special thanks to Tony for hosting a great event... Was a blast to meet EVP (Sorry dude, i owe you some small arms fire as I didn't think you would show.. next time we meet you should wear a flakjacket, be warned!) AK (same as what I told Jitzy), Dozer, Doogie, JAM, Jitzy...

Thanks also to everyone for making my business partner and friend Ron, feel like a part of the group... there are no better BTOLs around although next time I say he shouldnt be allowed to win the trivia contest...

The cigars pictured are:

ML3, CL3 from Doogie to Ron
Cohiba Siglo VI (just the tube :biggrin was from Tony for winning trivia to Ron
The G.A.R. was from Jitzy to Ron
and a CAO Italia from the guy with AK

(damn you guys really bombed him.. but he said next time you guys should watch you back now that he knows what we are about)

Padilla, Padilla, Montrecristo Room I bought @ Tony's
RP Signature, La Gloria, 601 From JAM
Cabiguan from AK
Winston Churchill & G.A.R. From Jitzy


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

VERY NICE! Great pictures!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome time Barry!!! Nice looking smokes!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great cigars....


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

No worries...I don't HERF to get bombed. However, if you are so perusant on giving me sticks, I won't argue!  It was great to meet you...we'll have to hit up some Isles games.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great smokes Barry


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Definitely on the Islanders games work permitting.. I know you weren't expect to get bombed, i just felt bad that i gave out some small arms fire and was short one for you.. It bothered me greatly, and will continue to do so for many days... It's just who I am.



The EVP said:


> No worries...I don't HERF to get bombed. However, if you are so perusant on giving me sticks, I won't argue!  It was great to meet you...we'll have to hit up some Isles games.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Great smokes Barry


That it is, im getting closer to needing a furniture piece humidor every day.. it's scary.. and to think I am not a box person. I am like Rodney Dangerfield in Back To School.. Give me 2 of these, 3 of those, half a dozen of that, what the hell matches for everyone!....

Just don't ask me to do my triple lindy


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

looks like everyone had a good time


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

smoke great smokes there


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking smokes..Thanks for the pics


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Nice To Meet You Look Forward To The Playboy Event At Atlantic Cigars,,,,, And Be Warned You Will Take More Rounds So You Better Get A Flack Jacket!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great sticks! Looks like Monte room was a hit, awesomme! Enjoy brother!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like everyone had a great time, excellent sticks there too!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

hey
i now can recognize the third cigar in the first pic!
good stuff


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Another fine day in herf heaven. Great smokes too!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow ive been fortunate to try some of those amazing smokes (601, siglo, winston) and you met some amazing guys to pass out that top hand stuff
kudos all!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stogies look good. Glad you guys had a great time. Thanks for the post.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice smokes Barry!! Those herfs always run to a "family meeting"!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice sticks. Sounds fun.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics barry


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I had blast! It was great to meet you Barry. I'll get my pics up as soon as I get caught up here. Away for a couple days and I got eight pages of posts to catch up on.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats what I'm talkin about


----------

